# Below Average Uber Rating



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This is amusing. Keep in mind that this guy drives a Tesla.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I was 4.83 for the week here in L.A., "above average" 

1 comment:
"Great driver, very personable. He was able to route around heavy traffic to arrive at the airport in time even though we called the service at the last minute. Would definitely ride with him again."

so what exactly is "Average" in each market?

and why are you in trouble if you are truly AT "average"?..... food for thought


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I was 4.85 last week. Only comment I got was "nice guy."


----------



## Uberzilla (Jun 19, 2014)

Come on,since couple of month they don't care for ratings or feedbacks,their point is to get a lot drivers sign up and being online


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Here is another great above average Uber report. Check out the only comment.


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This is amusing. Keep in mind that this guy drives a Tesla.
> 
> View attachment 251


I'd say someone left a stinkbomb rating in jealousy for the car.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Here is another great above average Uber report. Check out the only comment.
> 
> View attachment 252


Just shows you how UBER don't even spend a nano-second in vetting their own correspondence - fancy letting that "go Lyft" comment slip through!!

But I keep forgetting, if we expect our Uber managers to lift their heads up from their PCs for a second to take in the real world, it may affect their Game of Thrones rating.....


----------



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Here mine and I promise to do complete stop at stop sign


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

JJuber said:


> Here mine and I promise to do complete stop at stop sign
> View attachment 253


In Boston they'd probably give you a bad rating if you came to a complete stop...


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

* WHAT YOUR RIDERS SAID *
*4.8*★
DRIVER RATING
Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.

*Rider Feedback*
You received *42* five-star reviews out of 52 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"[name deleted] is a kingpin!"
"[name deleted] is pretty baller"
​I find it amusing that most of the college students think I'm 10-15 years younger than I am. But both in photography, and EMS, I tend to work with people 20 years younger than me all the time. My last girlfriend was 17 years younger than me. I guess I'm just young at heart.


----------



## Jay2714 (Jun 12, 2014)

That's mine with less then 10 rides


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

We don't get these reports sent out to us yet.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

For 24 hrs I was a 4.9, but 4.8 is what I'm consistently averaging since March.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

I find the comments in the weekly summaries very motivating. Here are my top 3 weeks:









*Keep in mind, I only did 7 trips this week


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I was at 4.7 last week and ABOVE average. No idea what chicago passengers expect from uber drivers..


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

While uber (similarly with lyft) itself only has a 3.5:


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

This was a bad idea


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

grams777 said:


> While uber (similarly with lyft) itself only has a 3.5:


I'm afraid these companies risk being deactivated and will no longer be able to partner with us in the future. Lol


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I'm afraid these companies risk being deactivated and will no longer be able to partner with us in the future. Lol


Perfect. Perhaps add some videos about how to get their ratings up. Mints and cold drinks for the drivers? Leg massage every four hours of driving would be nice too.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Perfect. Perhaps add some videos about how to get their ratings up. Mints and cold drinks for the drivers? Leg massage every four hours of driving would be nice too.


Does that massage come with a "happy ending"?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Does that massage come with a "happy ending"?


Depends how bad they want that fifth star.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Nautilis said:


> I find the comments in the weekly summaries very motivating. Here are my top 3 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 258
> 
> ...


Dang dude. Are you giving out free backrubs or something?


----------



## thazigler (Jun 15, 2014)

Did my 100th trip today. Every time I inch towards that 4.8, I get sent back to 4.6. Ugh.


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Dang dude. Are you giving out free backrubs or something?


I honestly think most people are rating the car I drive (Nissan Pathfinder). I may get higher ratings, but I pay a lot more for gas and thus make lower profit. I think I'd rather have lower ratings and make more $$

I also spend an inordinate amount of time explaining Waze to divert all of the navigation issues they can think of to the GPS software and it not being my fault.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

JJuber said:


> Here mine and I promise to do complete stop at stop sign
> View attachment 253


Be careful, cops post up at stop signs a lot.


----------



## London UberExec Driver (Jul 8, 2014)

Don't get these reports in London. Would be handy if we did.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4.78 last week, below average.

73 out of 81 rated trips in last two weeks 5 star

8 rated trips were NOT 5 star, and screwed me!

With NO reasons given.... Fair?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4.78 last week, below average.
> 
> 73 out of 81 rated trips in last two weeks 5 star
> 
> ...


Nope. I say unfair.

If that 4.78 rating was the same over two weeks, it means those 8 trips screwed you collectively out of 18 stars.

You must have been working late nights?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Update, now at 4.8 for the week....was 4.79 for a few hours as the Late ratings trickle in....so is that 75 of 83 rated rides were 5 stars? We will never know.

4.8 may be the concocted "average" in L.A., but as below average drivers are disconnected it skews the bell curve they create.....

I worked a few late nights, mostly days. Who knows who rated what.... All I know is month over month I am trending down.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Update, now at 4.8 for the week....was 4.79 for a few hours as the Late ratings trickle in....so is that 75 of 83 rated rides were 5 stars? We will never know.
> 
> 4.8 may be the concocted "average" in L.A., but as below average drivers are disconnected it skews the bell curve they create.....
> 
> I worked a few late nights, mostly days. Who knows who rated what.... All I know is month over month I am trending down.


That's a good point. If the low data points get tossed out, through driver deactivation, then the comparison of someone to the average of other drivers is a farce. One is then compared to the average of other drivers who have higher ratings and did not get deactivated.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Ratings ratings.. Well I drive in LA, uberX mostly weekends, pretty much 85 percent of the ppl seem to like me and they are also cool ppl, I have done about 300 trips and gave all 5star( only for one chick, she was crazy pilled out) but still like out of 40 trips two ppl would give me something lower than 5stars... My rating is 4.8 now but I can care less because lately I have been driving weekdays and riders will talk and be all nice and still end up giving me a below rating for no reason, I think it has to do the fact I have a nice car... Or i don't open the door for them, whatever....And uberX drivers I blame you for giving these cheap basters basterds water, open door, gum Ect..... Yup you guys spoiled these punks, other than the rating, and 20% uber cut it's not that bad


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

jakob said:


> ....And uberX drivers I blame you for giving these cheap basters basterds water, open door, gum Ect..... Yup you guys spoiled these punks, ......


I think Uber itself should bear some of that blame, since they encourage it in their videos.

While I carry water, I don't offer it that often, only to those who might need or enjoy it. I will supply it to those who ask as well. The few times I do give it out, it just leads to the need to check the back out after the ride, since some will leave it. On a busy night, the seat check is not always an easy thing to do.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Dang dude. Are you giving out free backrubs or something?


Front rubs. :-D


----------

